# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Precio de Tara en La Libertad

## Ivan Angel

Estimados, tal vez sea posible me brinden información sobre los precios de la Tara o Taya, que viee circulando a esta época del año, en la Libertad o en general por quintal o por kilo según fuere el caso. Agradecería mucho esta información por ser de utilidad para un proyecto de Cultivo del mismo.Temas similares: Alquilo 46 Has en Paijan, La Libertad VENDO 100 HAS EN PACASMAYO, LA LIBERTAD Poda en Tara SEMILLA DE TARA Tara

----------

